# Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*Das Anglerboard-Team wünscht allen Mitgliedern, Besuchern und Partnern besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2018. ​*


----------



## Skyflash (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Euch auch


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

ebenfalls frohe und entspannte Feiertage


----------



## ossi67 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Danke gleichfalls


----------



## ossi67 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Lass dich reich beschenken
Das nächste Friedfischangeljahr kommt bestimmt


----------



## petri28 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Hallo zusammen,
 auch von mir aus dem fernen Polen alles Gute zu Weihnachten
 Michael


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Lieber Thomas, Dir und dem Team natürlich auch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches, glückliches und gesundes neues Jahr!

2018 wird (m)ein Angeljahr! #6


----------



## MS aus G (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Auch ich wünsche dem "Boardie-Team" ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles, alles Gute für´s Jahr 2018!!! 

Grüße Mario


----------



## SFVNOR (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas, Dir und dem Team natürlich auch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches, glückliches und gesundes neues Jahr!
> 
> 2018 wird (m)ein Angeljahr! #6



@ Fisherbandit

Dem schließe ich mich gerne für alle Boardies an #6

Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Allen Boardies frohes Fest, ich wünsche mir fähige Verbände und Funktionäre ^^


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

..........nichts hinzuzufügen...........

wir mussen noch besser im AB zusammen -arbeiten, und sie können uns mal


Dem Team natürlich auch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches, glückliches und gesundes neues Jahr!

Franz mein Freund#h


----------



## thanatos (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

auch ich wünsche allen ein schönes Fest und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr
 auch möchte ich mich bei dem Boardie Team für die geleistete Arbeit bedanken , macht weiter so .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Allen Boardies frohes Fest, ich wünsche mir fähige Verbände und Funktionäre ^^




Willst Du das der Weihnachtsmann Burnout bekommt? :q

Wünscht Dir lieber, dass der HSV deutscher Meister wird. Das ist für den armene Kerl deutlich einfacher...

Allen ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Willst Du das der Weihnachtsmann Burnout bekommt? :q



Ich denk nur an unseren Thomas, der hat kein Burnout er hat Fuckup wenn es um angelpolitik geht


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Ich wünsche dem Anglerboard-Team und allen Usern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.Kommt gut rein ins neue Jahr und bleibt mir alle gesund.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Willst Du das der Weihnachtsmann Burnout bekommt? :q
> 
> Wünscht Dir lieber, dass der HSV deutscher Meister wird. Das ist für den armene Kerl deutlich einfacher...
> 
> Allen ein frohes Fest!



Das Wünsche ich mir auch.:m


----------



## dackelbändiger (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Auch von mir ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute fürs Neue Jahr.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Allen Boardies auch von mir schöne Weihnachten, oder schönes Julfest, oder was auch immer ihr heute bevorzugt feiert.


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Frohe Weihnachten!

Früher war mehr Lametta.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!
> 
> Früher war mehr Lametta.....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9pVyP_2CQ4


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Auch von uns,

Besinnliche Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018 wünschen Jens-Uwe und Familie.


Immer straffe Schnüren! Und denkt dran: Nur nasse Köder fangen.


----------



## Casso (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Getreu dem Motto "Besser spät als nie" bedanke ich mich für die lieben Wünsche und erwiedere diese an alle Boardies und das Team des Anglerboards. Und auch wenn ich mir sicher bin dass wir uns vor dem Ende dieses Jahres erneut sprechen werden: Euch allen ein gesundes und in jeder Hinsicht erfolgreiches Jahr 2018! Auf das eure gesteckten Ziele, Vorhaben und Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen. 

Für mich war heute ein fast schon historischer Tag. Auf jeden Fall ein Tag den ich gut in Erinnerung behalten werde und der den Startschuss für eine jährliche Tradition darstellt. Und zwar war ich heute zum ersten Mal mit meiner Tochter am Wasser. Mit ihren 3 Jahren hatte sie noch hier und da Probleme mit der Angel und der Kurbel aber den Wurf haben wir schon super hinbekommen. Das unser Ausflug fischlos enden wird stand bereits im Vorfeld fest aber mir ging es dieses Mal nicht um das Ergebnis, sondern um das Erlebnis! Und das hat auf ganzer Linie gepasst! 

Ein herrlicher Tag zu dem ich an anderer Stelle definitiv noch ein paar Worte verlieren werde. Bis dahin genießt den letzten Weihnachtstag und sammelt nochmal Kraft für die letzten Tage dieses Jahres. Auf das sie nicht zu hektisch werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*



Casso schrieb:


> Für mich war heute ein fast schon historischer Tag. Auf jeden Fall ein Tag den ich gut in Erinnerung behalten werde und der den Startschuss für eine jährliche Tradition darstellt. Und zwar war ich heute zum ersten Mal mit meiner Tochter am Wasser. Mit ihren 3 Jahren hatte sie noch hier und da Probleme mit der Angel und der Kurbel aber den Wurf haben wir schon super hinbekommen. Das unser Ausflug fischlos enden wird stand bereits im Vorfeld fest aber mir ging es dieses Mal nicht um das Ergebnis, sondern um das Erlebnis! Und das hat auf ganzer Linie gepasst!
> 
> Ein herrlicher Tag zu dem ich an anderer Stelle definitiv noch ein paar Worte verlieren werde. Bis dahin genießt den letzten Weihnachtstag und sammelt nochmal Kraft für die letzten Tage dieses Jahres. Auf das sie nicht zu hektisch werden!


IST DAS GEIL!!!!

DANKE dafür!!


----------



## Mollebulle (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

Allen die die "fettenTage"   g u t   überstanden haben, einen "Guten Rutsch" und Gesundheit im NEUEN JAHR ....


----------



## Banny (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2018*

An alle ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein 
Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2018.


----------

